# Solved: Unable to change the workgroup name (Win XP)



## EvilSoldier (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a problem when I try to change my workgroup name in Windows XP.

Start / Setting / Control Panel / System
or Right Click on "my computer" / Properties 

Then I go in Computer's name. In there, the line with the "Network ID" button is disable. (not normal) (Even if I log as the administrator) (see first picture attached) 

Then I go to the "Modified..." button and I can't choose a domain or workgroup, or change the name of them (even if I log in as the administrator) (see 2nd picture)

(Sorry about the pictures. I've only a French version of Windows XP but I provide a english translation to understand it anyway. )

About my network settings, My computer has a wireless adapter which it connect to a router (Linksys G (don't remember the model)) which 2 others computers are wired connected to it. From my wireless computer I can ping them. I can play network games with. But with the neighborhood, the wired computers can see each other even my wireless computer. But from my computer, i can't see the others computers. So I taught by changing my workgroup name it would help to reset the neighborhood. But I can't change it. 

If someone can help me, it will be very appreciable. Thank you


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

Make sure you have the "Client for Microsoft Networks" installed. 

Dan


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try resetting the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, perhaps that will correct the registry entry that's blocking your change.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Might check the registry at:
HKEY_Current_User / Software / Microsoft / Windows / CurrentVersion / Policies 

To see if any restrictions may be in place.


----------



## EvilSoldier (Apr 23, 2006)

dquigley said:


> Make sure you have the "Client for Microsoft Networks" installed.


Where do you go to know if it installed or not ?

JohnWill, I've tried yours commands and theses reset my ip address (that was the goal, i know) but that hasn't changed the fact that i can't changed my workgroup name. I will try to find something maybe with the netsh command for now.

Bob, I checked in the registry at HKEY_Current_User/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies and I found nothing except in Policies/Explorer where they are theses values : Editlevel, NoClose, NoCommonGroups, NoDriveTypeAutorun, NoFileMenu, NoLowDiskSpaceChecks, NoRun, NoSaveSettings. I don't think it is related to my problem.

If you guys find something, tell me please thanks


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

To determine if Client for Microsoft Networks is installed

This is for the English version - French should be similar.

Start / Setting / Control Panel 
Double Click Network Connections
Right Click on your active Local Area Connection (or Wireless Network Connection)
Click on Properties
Look in the "This connection uses the following items:" list box
You should see a checked Client for Microsoft Networks entry
If the entry is there and not checked - check it then click OK

If it is not there:
Click Install
Highlight Client
Click Add
Highlight Client for Microsoft Networks
Click OK
After it adds the client (it may ask for the windows setup disk)
Follow the instructions to reboot.

Double check to see that the "Client for Microsoft Networks" is there and checked after you reboot. 
You should be able to change your Workgroup name now.

Dan


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It still sounds like a policy is in effect that is limiting access to these settings. Log on to the local administrator account and try to change it from there.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

EvilSoldier said:


> Bob, I checked in the registry at HKEY_Current_User/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies and I found nothing except in Policies/Explorer where they are theses values : Editlevel, NoClose, NoCommonGroups, NoDriveTypeAutorun, NoFileMenu, NoLowDiskSpaceChecks, NoRun, NoSaveSettings. I don't think it is related to my problem


Since it's not normal to have any registry settings in there by default, what were the values 0 or 1


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob and Rockn are right (smart folks). Those policy switches should not be there under normal circumstance - I found at least one reference to a virus adding/changing one or more of those too.

Dan


----------



## EvilSoldier (Apr 23, 2006)

dquigley said:


> To determine if Client for Microsoft Networks is installed
> ...
> You should be able to change your Workgroup name now.
> 
> Dan


That's it ! It was just that... I don't know why this was uninstall 
Probably a worm, virus or something

but thanks guys anyway

Problem Solved


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

Glad to have helped. You may want to run HijackThis and ask the viral/spyware guru's if your system is clean.

Regards,
Dan


----------

